# Count to One Million



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

The ultimate post whoring thread. :dunce: I'll start:

1


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2008)

1,000,000

Done


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Next useless thread, step up to the podium.


----------



## ctenidae (May 16, 2008)

"1, 2, 5"
"Three, sir."
"Right. Three."


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2008)

Wait, what number are we on now?  Some jackasses screwed it up already... :roll:

3


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 1,000,000



Great idea! We can go in reverse.

999,999


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

You guys count like my 3 year old!  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Great idea! We can go in reverse.
> 
> 999,999



999999-- 


(999,998)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Oh boy threads like this are a postwhore wetdream..


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

You take one down, pass it around, 999,997 post whores still on this board!


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2008)

999,996


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

bump for stoke


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh boy threads like this are a postwhore wetdream..



Schwing! 999,995


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

bump, since it's been 30 seconds since the last bump!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Bump for stoke...Kelly Clarkson


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2008)

101 moguls on Sundown
Bash one down
Slide on around

100 moguls on Sundown . . .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Who let the dogs out..woof woof woof


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

Let's start over.

*1*


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Let's start over.
> 
> *1*



I think it may be pointless to try... :roll:

*2*


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

*3*


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

It's working.

Four.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2008)

....just when I was convinced that alpinezone is unique and unlike other message boards....along came this thread :roll:

:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....just when I was convinced that alpinezone is unique and unlike other message boards....along came this thread :roll:
> 
> :lol:



JEA!!!!


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2008)

*5*


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

*6*


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/27974-tuckerman-ravine-june-july-just-greg.html


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

7


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

My balls itch


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My balls itch


 
Scratch them. Is that a result of your date? Where's the TR? Pics?


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27974-tuckerman-ravine-june-july-just-greg.html



Save it. Nobody wanted to go last time either... :lol: 

Now by fives!

*11*


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27974-tuckerman-ravine-june-july-just-greg.html


 

http://www.killingtonaccess.com/gallery2/main.php


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2008)

*16*


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My balls itch



You mean yer dual tadpole generators?


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Save it. Nobody wanted to go last time either... :lol:
> 
> Now by fives!
> 
> *11*


 
Appears to me more interest for June/July. Check it out 
_Tuckerman Ravine June/July (Just for Greg  )_


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2008)

8 ah, ah, ah


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> http://www.killingtonaccess.com/gallery2/main.php



Now....why on earth would you take down that lively forum of yours...


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

:roll:  You guys can't count, can you?  I knew it!

*21*


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Appears to me more interest for June/July. Check it out
> _Tuckerman Ravine June/July (Just for Greg  )_



Who? Austin and Steve? Don't flatter yourself. They were probably going to be there anyway....and now they're probably second guessing themselves...


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

severine said:


> :roll:  You guys can't count, can you?  I knew it!
> 
> *21*



Sweet! Multiple by PI:

*65.94*


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2008)

four


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet! Multiple by PI:
> 
> *65.94*



4348.0836 - let's start squarring this count!


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who? Austin and Steve? Don't flatter yourself. They were probably going to be there anyway....and now they're probably second guessing themselves...


 
WOW, I'm sorry,  I made the mistake of thinking you advocate skiing and the pormotion of  group outings. :roll:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> 4348.0836 - let's start squarring this count!



18,905,830.9925


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> WOW, I'm sorry,  I made the mistake of thinking you advocate skiing and the pormotion of  group outings. :roll:



Easy, killer. I forgot my winkie...


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Easy, killer. I forgot my winkie...




Family forum!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 18,905,830.9925




Man now we need to start counting backwards to get rid of the extra 17,905,830.9925 to keep thris thread going!


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Easy, killer. I forgot my winkie...


 
Yeah, forgot mine too :lol:


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, forgot mine too :lol:



here's a tinky winky for both of you


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2008)

This thread is making my head hurt... :smash:


*382.13*


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



Good idea. Let's start over.


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


>


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


>


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


>


----------



## campgottagopee (May 16, 2008)

Don't forget this one:

Avogadro's number = 6.0221415 × 1023


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I refuse to senselessly up my post count on this kind of thread ...



Why not, the rest of us are 

The way it's going today, stick around here with mindless posts for another 20 minutes and you'll cross through the 2K barrier!


----------



## ctenidae (May 16, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Don't forget this one:
> 
> Avogadro's number = 6.0221415 × 1023



Wimp. Let's do it the hard way- to 1,000,000 by Fibonacci numbers. I'll start:

0


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

Let's try by prime numbers now:

1,3,5,7,11,13,17,19,23,31,37,41.......


----------



## ctenidae (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Let's try by prime numbers now:
> 
> 1



That could also be the next in the Fibonacci sequence. Since it is, I'm going to go with that one:

1


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

How about a foriegn language count now!

Lets start with spanish!

Uno


----------



## ctenidae (May 16, 2008)

Dwa (Polish)


----------



## tcharron (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> The ultimate post whoring thread. :dunce: I'll start:
> 
> 1



for(my $count = 0;$count < 1000000;$count++) {
  MySpamModule->NewPost(MyAlpineZoneModule->GetThread("Count to One Million"), $count + 1);
}

print "Woot!\n";


----------



## mondeo (May 16, 2008)

tcharron said:


> for(my $count = 0;$count < 1000000;$count++) {
> MySpamModule->NewPost(MyAlpineZoneModule->GetThread("Count to One Million"), $count + 1);
> }
> 
> print "Woot!\n";


Haven't done C++in a while, so I'll stick to a MATLAB script:

for i=1:1000000
         i
end

Nice and simple.


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)




----------



## krisskis (May 16, 2008)

I am soooo confused!!!!!!..Where the hell am i?? 

1?
uno?
dos?
1 millionn???

Arghhhh!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

1


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

2


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

3


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

4


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

5


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

6


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

7


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

8


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

9


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

10


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

11


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

12


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

13


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

14


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

15


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

16


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

17


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

18


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

19


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

20


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

21


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

22


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

23


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

24


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

25


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

26


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

27


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

28


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

29


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

30


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

31


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

32


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

33


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

34


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

35


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

36


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

37


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

38


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

39


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

40


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

42


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

43


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

44


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

45


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

46


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

47


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

48


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

49


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

50


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

51


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

52


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

53


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

54


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

55


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

56


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

57


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

58


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

59


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

60


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

61


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

62


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

63


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

64


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

65


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

66


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

67


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

68


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

69


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

70


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

71


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

72


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

73


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

74


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

75


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

76


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

77


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

78


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

79


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

80


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

81


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

82


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

83


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

84


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

85


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

86


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

87


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

88


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

89


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

90


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

91


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

92


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

93


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

94


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

95


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

96


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

97


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

98


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

99


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2008)

100

I am done for the night.

Is 100 posts in a row a record?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 100
> 
> I am done for the night.
> 
> Is 100 posts in a row a record?



Dude you need help


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2008)

Friday night 12:40-2:27AM young single guy sitting and counting to a hundred. I have to agree with GSS. Dude, I'm worried about you.:-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Friday night 12:40-2:27AM young single guy sitting and counting to a hundred. I have to agree with GSS. Dude, I'm worried about you.:-o



He has Milk drinking contests..lol


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> He has Milk drinking contests..lol


 
I can't pick on Hawkshot99:

1. He's cool
2. I'm worried about him

All I can think of is that it's the injury and painkillers.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2008)

101

:-o


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I stand in awe for that level of post whoring ..


 

You're easily amused, aren't you? :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 17, 2008)

New screen name...

WhoreShot99

Post on my friend.


----------



## Jonni (May 17, 2008)

:blink: :roll: I'm not going to say anything more except wow. :blink: :roll:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 100
> 
> I am done for the night.
> 
> Is 100 posts in a row a record?



It's count to a million. Keep going . . .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2008)

102..we should be at a million by ski season..come on guys keep it going..


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

102.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001

This why with the post whoring that this thread has seen in its 1st 24 hours, it might actually last until ski season before we hit 1 million


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2008)

103


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

10-4


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2008)

105


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2008)

106

How are we supposed to make progress with 30 seconds between posts?!


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2008)

107


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2008)

Yeah flood control is bullshit


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2008)

108


----------



## Mikey1 (May 17, 2008)

109


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

110 (it's much more boring this way)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

111


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

112


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

113


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

114


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

115


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

116


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

117


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

118


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

119


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

120


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

121


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

122


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

123


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

124


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

125


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

126


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

127


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

128


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

129


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

130


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

131


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

132


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

133


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

134


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

135


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

136


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

137


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

138


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

139


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

140


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

141


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

142


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

143


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

144


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

145


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

146


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

147


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

148


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

149


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

150


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

151


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

152


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

153


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

154


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

155


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

156


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

157


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

158


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

159


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

160


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

161


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

162


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

163


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

164


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

165


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

166


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

167


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

168


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

169


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

170


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

171


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

172


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

173


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

174


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

175


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

176


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

177


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

178


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

179


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

180


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

181


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

182


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

183


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

184


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

185


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

186


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

187


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

188


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

189


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

190


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

191


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

192


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

193


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

194


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

195


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

196


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

197


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

198


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

199


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

200


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

201


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

202


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

203


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

204


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

205


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

206


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

207


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

208


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

209


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 18, 2008)

210...........that Is 100 For The Night


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

211


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

212


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

213


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

214


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

215


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

2 x 2 x 2 x 3 x 3 x 3


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 18, 2008)

1,000,000 - 999,783


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2008)

119,  take 32.......Action!


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

120


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2008)

11011010


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2008)

3131


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2008)

334


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2008)

DD


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2008)

222


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

333


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

444


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

555


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

666


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

777


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

888


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

999


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1010


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1111


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1212


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1234 (out of sequence, but a fun number anyway, plus like there's any form of order in this thread! )


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1313 Mockingbird Lane


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1414


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1515


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1616


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1717


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1818


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

1919


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

20/20  personally I prefer Dateline NBC   Enough post whoring for a few minutes, I've got a warm body sitting in one of my chairs who i have to go stick a needle into


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2008)

you missed 420! :-o


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> you missed 420! :-o




Sorry, not my thing

2121


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

2222


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

3333 (gotta speed things up a bit!)


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

4444


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

5555


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

6666


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

7777


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

8888


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

9999


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

10101 - And with that I just post whored myself to 2k posts!


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

20202


----------



## ctenidae (May 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> 10101 - And with that I just post whored myself to 2k posts!



22


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> 10101 - And with that I just post whored myself to 2k posts!



dont you have some teeth to clean?


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> dont you have some teeth to clean?



Nope,  I just cut holes in them  and/or glue some snazzy looking porcelain pieces to them   I absolutely HATE cleaning teeth, and as such my hygienists get paid very well so I can avoid "scraping schmutz"


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nope,  I just cut holes in them  and/or glue some snazzy looking porcelain pieces to them   I absolutely HATE cleaning teeth, and as such my hygienists get paid very well so I can avoid "scraping schmutz"



I've only seen my dentist for about a total of 60 secs. The hygenist does all the work and the he pokes his head in and says "don't brush to hard you are pushing back your gums, floss and everything else is good. see you in six months."

2851 - to keep this relevant.


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2008)

2852


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I've only seen my dentist for about a total of 60 secs. The hygenist does all the work and the he pokes his head in and says "don't brush to hard you are pushing back your gums, floss and everything else is good. see you in six months."
> 
> 2851 - to keep this relevant.



Believe me, you don't want my kind talking to you too much at cleaning visits, since that usually means it's going to get expensive for you in the following weeks 

2853


----------



## ctenidae (May 20, 2008)

2854

That'd be a bump for stoke.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

2871


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2008)

3427 Bump for a stoke


----------



## ctenidae (May 21, 2008)

Dang- I lost count. Let's start over.

(1,000,000)


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

Bump for post whoring stoke 

2


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

6


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 25, 2008)

18


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

4


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

88 (and my pick to win the Coca Cola 600 tonight)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

65


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

69


----------



## ckofer (May 25, 2008)

999,999


----------



## mondeo (May 25, 2008)

:roll:

You guys can't do anything right.

Start over...

1


----------



## ckofer (May 25, 2008)

too


----------



## krisskis (May 25, 2008)

Dont y'all know how to count yet?? ;-)


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Dont y'all know how to count yet?? ;-)



We're still trying to pick a language/numerical scheme that we can agreee upon 

8


----------



## krisskis (May 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> We're still trying to pick a language/numerical scheme that we can agreee upon
> 
> 8



I see that....how about i throw a num ber out there...

666

the sign on my sons forehead right now.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 26, 2008)

14


----------



## ckofer (May 26, 2008)

360


----------



## Philpug (May 26, 2008)

x infinity2.


----------



## ckofer (May 26, 2008)

362


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2008)

Lost count. Lets start over:

1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2008)

This thread sucks..it's boring..no good gaper tales..lol


----------



## Philpug (May 26, 2008)

I'm thinking of a number...between 68 and 70.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 26, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I'm thinking of a number...between 68 and 70.



68.5?


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2008)

68.686868???


----------



## Philpug (May 26, 2008)

What's the square root of 69? Ate something.


----------



## Trekchick (May 26, 2008)

Something smells fishy with this counting thing.


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Something smells fishy with this counting thing.



And your point is?    

696,969


----------



## ckofer (May 27, 2008)

371


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

Bump for stoke

864


----------



## ckofer (May 27, 2008)

373 - The year St Patrick was born


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

10 the typical number of beers the average person has on St. Patrick's Day


----------



## krisskis (May 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> 10 the typical number of beers the average person has on St. Patrick's Day




My birthday is the day before, so im usually nursing the hangover on St Pattys day.


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

krisskis said:


> My birthday is the day before, so im usually nursing the hangover on St Pattys day.



Then lets go with 22, for Krisskis's age at her next birthday


----------



## ctenidae (May 28, 2008)

5-24
Victoria Day, or May 2-4, my favorite Canadian holiday that I forgot this year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

O.K. Greg this thread is dumb..time to close it down..


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. Greg this thread is dumb..time to close it down..




Nah, Bump for post whoring stoke!


----------



## ctenidae (May 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. Greg this thread is dumb..time to close it down..



No way, man- this is the greatest thread ever.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2008)

You guys lost count again. :roll:

1


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

3


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2008)

5


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

7 (we're cruising now!)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

O.K. Greg shut this thread down..please..it's a dumb thread..


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. Greg shut this thread down..please..it's a dumb thread..



We're just counting the new additons to AZ from PASR! 

9


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2008)

This one goes to 11. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> We're just counting the new additons to AZ from PASR!
> 
> 9



Greg said if I get a few more referrels..I can be on staff...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

2


----------



## dmc (May 28, 2008)

4,553


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

2.


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

22


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

2


----------



## ckofer (May 28, 2008)

394


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

2


----------



## ckofer (May 28, 2008)

396


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

2.


----------



## ckofer (May 28, 2008)

3.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

2


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

This thread sucks..it should be closed...


----------



## ckofer (May 28, 2008)

999,599 more to go


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

36-24-36


----------



## ckofer (May 29, 2008)

403


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

481516 and 2342 (couldn't help it i'm watch _Lost_ right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> 36-24-36



Only if she's 5'3,,,as Sir Mix alot says..my anaconda don't want none unless she's got bunz hun..lol

please close this horrible thread..


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Only if she's 5'3,,,as Sir Mix alot says..my anaconda don't want none unless she's got bunz hun..lol
> 
> please close this horrible thread..



To play off Sir Mix alot,  This thread keep coming back,  GSS it's back! 

76


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> To play off Sir Mix alot,  This thread keep coming back,  GSS it's back!
> 
> 76




I'm going to start rapping in this thread..so maybe it will get closed down..

GSS is a pimp..
He walks with a limp
Yes he uses a cane
Cause his raps are insane
He makes it rain
Yes he changes the weather
He tickles Heather with a feather
Back in the day used to play tether
Ball..when he was walking down the halls
of his old school following the rules acting cool
yes he's dope..his balls on a rope..not the pope
but he copes through the long summer
posting from when he wakes up from his slumber
till he goes to bed.
Excellent Adventure like Bill and Ted
Chilling at the Shed..in Stowe
with his steezy flows..the beer flows
from a spout..he's got alot of clout..
Likes his beer stout..his fish trout..
since back when he had a paper route..
a little kraut on his hot dog..
seeing green like Kermit the frog
and Miss Piggy on a roll that's Kaiser..
time to drink another Budweiser..

As Vanilla Ice would say..Word to your moth..


----------



## ckofer (May 29, 2008)

409


----------



## ckofer (May 30, 2008)

410


----------



## ckofer (May 30, 2008)

411


----------



## ckofer (May 30, 2008)

412


----------



## ckofer (May 31, 2008)

413


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2008)

414


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

2


----------



## ckofer (May 31, 2008)

416


----------



## ckofer (Jun 2, 2008)

417 for gss


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

418


----------



## ckofer (Jun 2, 2008)

419 Are we half-way yet?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

421 - skipped 420 since I'm not a fan


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2008)

420


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

421(again)


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 3, 2008)

422


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

423


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

420


----------



## ckofer (Jun 3, 2008)

426


----------



## ckofer (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

428


----------



## hardline (Jun 3, 2008)

429


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

430


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)

34


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)

35


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)

37


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)

38


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)

39


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)

40


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)

forty0ne


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)

4t2


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

[size=+5]44[/size]


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2008)

445


----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2008)

2000


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

687,983 (don't think that one's been used in this thread before  )


----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2008)

a sh1tload


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

a cr$pload


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2008)

google


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

a gaggle


----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2008)

1 googolplex= 10googol= 10(10100)= 1010,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

ckofer said:


> 1 googolplex= 10googol= 10(10100)= 1010,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000




I think you overshot a million by just a smidge there ckofer

854,976


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 5, 2008)

500+


----------



## ckofer (Jun 5, 2008)

450 and a smidge


----------



## ckofer (Jun 8, 2008)

457


----------



## ckofer (Jun 8, 2008)

458


----------



## ckofer (Jun 10, 2008)

459


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

78 - the temp my office was this AM when I walked in BEFORE I flipped the A/C on


----------



## andyzee (Jun 10, 2008)

1,000,000 !


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey I think we skipped over 457,974


----------



## ckofer (Jun 10, 2008)

463


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

464


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

767


----------



## ckofer (Jun 11, 2008)

467


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

468


----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2008)

Bump for post whoring stoke


----------



## ckofer (Jun 13, 2008)

470


----------



## ckofer (Jun 13, 2008)

472


----------



## ckofer (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## hardline (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

bump for stoke!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

BTW, check out the post count on this thread, we're in-sinc


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 28, 2008)

*dxliii*


----------



## drjeff (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 29, 2008)

you guys have lost your minds on this thread...  here is some crack...






*EDIT* - ckofer is prolific.  in the time it took me to search for this girl scout pic you posted the same one and an additional one.  post whore of the week! ;-) :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)

Peugot 607 Feline


----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.621downtown.com/621.htm


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 1, 2008)

NIce one, wa-loaf.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


>


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 1, 2008)

643, 644


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 1, 2008)

(assuming bill2ski's fail is 645)


----------



## Marc (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, let's get this back on the right number


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2008)

Meh, not too worried about the system, but OK.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)

I know, rules schmools


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)

Get this back on track for Chris!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

...


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to keep the mood light on this number, too many other options that could offend people:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate this thread..


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

I predict this game will get pretty damn difficult in the 5 digit numbers.  I may just resort to writing them on paper and photographing them myself.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

I hate this thread...please close it..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Back on schedule.  Though I still forsee major issues above 5 digit numbers.  If we ever got that far.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

I really hate this thread....909


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

GIS for "982" has one interesting return.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> GIS for "982" has one interesting return.



Kind of looked like a cross between a bat-mitzvah, a goth easter "bunn-et" and some hot wax action if you ask me


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Shat.  That required a ninja edit.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)

or


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn you ckofer!

Mine's better, though.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)

kinda like last minute bids on ebay!


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

Skipped:


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2008)

Skipped:


----------



## ckofer (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 13, 2008)

1028 lbs


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate this thread!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hate this thread!!!!



Just for you, then.


----------



## Paul (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hate this thread!!!!



It's turned good now with the pictures.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

You guys are a bunch of post-whores


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You guys are a bunch of post-whores



And your point is???


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

56789


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

There's just Nooooo way I could resist this one!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice bewbies!!!! ^^^^^^^


----------



## Paul (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 16, 2008)

What happened to your 1067, Paul?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 16, 2008)

Slow down there buddy!


----------



## ckofer (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Boy, if you pull the safeties off google and do an image serach for 1080 there's a pic that may never let you look at hot dogs the same again  (and this most definately isn't it!)


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

A double!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay! Simulpost!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 18, 2008)

?


----------



## ckofer (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)

1183


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

I hate this thread

55555


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2008)

:-D 1213 :-D


----------



## ckofer (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2008)

1256


----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 1256



You're getting better at this


----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys, we're sooooo close to 1,000,000 here. How about a little help?


----------



## tcharron (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Aug 4, 2008)

1256


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

1265


----------



## mondeo (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 10, 2008)

1265 lbs


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2008)

Our new offices are now located at *1266 *East Main Street in Stamford, CT.


----------



## ckofer (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

1276


----------



## ckofer (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## tcharron (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## tcharron (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

1287


----------



## ckofer (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## tcharron (Aug 19, 2008)

And GSS, you love 1k posts for not being able to count.  :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

1289


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

1292


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## tcharron (Aug 19, 2008)

HA!


----------



## ckofer (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## tcharron (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

1313


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

1334


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



1343


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



1345


----------



## tcharron (Aug 27, 2008)

1348


----------



## ckofer (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## tcharron (Aug 28, 2008)

ckofer said:


>



ckofer has gotten worse at counting (99)


----------



## tcharron (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

1456


----------



## tcharron (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## billski (Aug 28, 2008)

*1351*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

I hate this thread..can a mod close this..a waste of bandwidth..O.K. time to start a freestyle rap thread


----------



## billski (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hate this thread..can a mod close this..a waste of bandwidth..O.K. time to start a freestyle rap thread


wouldn't it be easier if you unsubscribe from the thread????


----------



## tcharron (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hate this thread..can a mod close this..a waste of bandwidth..O.K. time to start a freestyle rap thread



Theeeeeeeeeen...

Don't read it?


----------



## tcharron (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)

A double!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

1425


----------



## ckofer (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Oct 13, 2008)

Columbus day special


----------



## ckofer (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

I hate this thread..


----------



## ckofer (Oct 29, 2008)

GSS you should have said something earlier...


----------



## mondeo (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Chris I (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the best thread I have EVER SEEN


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

I hate this thread


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hate this thread



Post whore


----------



## ckofer (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Nov 2, 2008)

This is model 1440


----------



## tcharron (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Nov 2, 2008)

I know Texas is big but eventually we'll run out of these


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

1479


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

1456


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

I hate this thread


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

1503


----------



## bill2ski (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

1507


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## tcharron (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

1578


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 3, 2009)

not sure if GSS can count.


----------



## bill2ski (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## bill2ski (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## noski (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## SkiDork (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## bill2ski (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## bill2ski (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## bill2ski (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2009)

7


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2009)

This came up on the 1544 search


----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (May 1, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 2, 2009)

I hate this thread


----------



## ckofer (May 4, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2009)

I hate this thread!!!


----------



## noski (May 7, 2009)

Flight 1549


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hate this thread





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hate this thread!!!





why is no one listening????


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> why is no one listening????


----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (May 8, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 9, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


>



she's pretty hot!!!:beer:


----------



## ckofer (May 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what this has to do with 1559 but it came up on a google images search


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 10, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

1565


----------



## ckofer (May 11, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

1662.1


----------



## ckofer (May 13, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (May 13, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

1563 anD 1564 are missing..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 1563 anD 1564 are missing..




thanks for filling them in!  good work!!  i knew you'd come around to this mad steezy thread.


----------



## ckofer (May 15, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

one million


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> one million




does this mean we're done, or do we start over at one?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> does this mean we're done, or do we start over at one?



nah Dr. Jeff and the count to one million fan boys will keep things legit..I hate this thread because people add to their postcount without adding any real content..

OK time to post in the lunch thread!!!!


----------



## ckofer (May 15, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2009)

1 million and 2


----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2009)

6


----------



## ckofer (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like we lost a few posts


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 17, 2009)

1567


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

I hate this thread


----------



## tcharron (Jul 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hate this thread



But at least you LOVE to hate it..


----------



## ckofer (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 21, 2009)

1571


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

1576


----------



## billski (Jul 22, 2009)

1577
Good year for the art community. 
Birth of


----------



## tcharron (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

you guys skipped some numbers..


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you guys skipped some numbers..


 
This thread is sponsored by EMC.  Got numbers?  We got boxes to put them in.  

Larry Ellison suggests spending 5.2M on a database to sort all the numbers submitted by us dislexic types.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

1581


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## ckofer (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 27, 2009)

*1,581*​


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 29, 2009)

1582


----------



## ckofer (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

1589


----------



## ckofer (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## ckofer (Dec 19, 2009)

1589


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

Long way to go


----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2012)

Tame that shrew!!!


----------



## billski (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 1, 2012)

It's still a long way to 1,000,000.


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 1, 2012)

hmmmm


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 2, 2012)

LiquidFeet said:


> It's still a long way to 1,000,000.



Well that is a post wasted when you could have added another number...


----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 2, 2012)

still a long way, even with a post


----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 2, 2012)

and this seems like a long time ago


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## WoodCore (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2012)

LiquidFeet said:


> It's still a long way to 1,000,000.



Yes .... yes it is


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 12, 2012)

1623


----------



## Cheese (Dec 3, 2012)

*Counting by images ...*

Yes, this is another forum method for increasing post counts.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Cheese (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you seen the count to a million thread? It's turned into a pic counting venture ...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...e-Million/page82&highlight=count+to+a+million


----------



## Cheese (Dec 3, 2012)

$hit!  My search skills let me down.

*FAIL!*


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Cheese (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## LiquidFeet (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2012)

well merge 'em


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 3, 2012)

How did we go from 1627 to 1634? Are we counting by sevens?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 3, 2012)

Nick can't count, clearly


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2012)

There are many paths to a million ...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)

Apparently people want to get the count to match the post number.  Okay, I'll play along ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2012)

OK, Random that in doing a search for 1643 the top two image results were pics from Nicks honeymoon? With no seeming relation to 1643? WTF?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2012)

*2000-355			*
 

 
        SANITIZED DEC. – 00-355 CS – GEORGE V. PIPER – ISSUED – 04/18/01
 SYNOPSIS
 CONSUMERS’ SALES AND SERVICE TAX--BURDEN OF PROOF NOT MET--Failure to  submit written proof within the allotted time period showing that the  assessment is incorrect and contrary to law mandates that the assessment  be affirmed as issued. W. Va. Code § 11-10-9.

 ADMINISTRATIVE DECISION
 The Auditing Division issued a consumers’ sales and service tax  assessment against the Petitioner. This assessment was for the period of  January 1, 1997 through December 31, 1999, for tax and interest,  through December 31, 1999, for a total assessed liability.
 Thereafter, the Petitioner timely filed a petition for reassessment by mail.


----------



## LissKB (Dec 4, 2012)

:flag:


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Cheese (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 3, 2013)

100th post!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

1 million.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2013)

1669 posts in 5 years .... we should be at a million by the year 5000


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> 1669 posts in 5 years .... we should be at a million by the year 5000



I want to be alive then.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 15, 2013)

What number were we at? Crap...... One


----------



## Abubob (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## dlague (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mriceyman (Jan 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## buellski (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## buellski (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Abubob (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## ctenidae (Nov 10, 2015)

1670


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## moresnow (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Rikka (Nov 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.li.com/about/1675-club


----------



## buellski (Nov 10, 2015)




----------

